# CARNACKI: HEAVEN AND HELL



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

​
Eight stories featuring William Hope Hodgson's occult detective Carnacki: Ghostfinder

- The Blooded Iklwa
- The Larkhill Barrow
- The Sisters of Mercy
- The Hellfire Mirror
- The Beast of Glamys
- The Tomb of Pyrea
- The Lusitania
- The Haunted Oak

We've had the Ghostbusters and the Scooby Gang, John Constantine and Buffy, and Sam and Dean, the Winchester Brothers. But before all of them one man carried the fight to the forces of evil, armed only with his wits, his science, and his arcane knowledge.

Meet an Edwardian occult detective who goes where no other gentleman will dare, venturing deep into neolithic barrows, into the crypts of ancient cathedrals and fighting the elemental powers of darkness on his own terms.

Meet Carnacki: Ghostfinder


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Willie. And this makes it official!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

Hi William,

I started reading Carnacki several nights ago and have really been enjoying the book.  Each story is richly detailed,well-paced and plotted and perfectly eerie;  I can smell the fog, feel the coldness in the air and taste the wonderful food he eats.  The endings are not predictable,which I really like.  And all the clues are there in the story, if you want to solve it along with Carnacki.

However, I thought you'd like to know there is a problem with "The Hellfire Club" story   -- it's repeated back to back in the book -- I'm thinking the publisher really liked the story (I did) and didn't realize the mistake.  

Will there be more Carnacki books after this one?  I really hope so!!

Ruth


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

rerussell said:


> Hi William,
> 
> I started reading Carnacki several nights ago and have really been enjoying the book. Each story is richly detailed,well-paced and plotted and perfectly eerie; I can smell the fog, feel the coldness in the air and taste the wonderful food he eats. The endings are not predictable,which I really like. And all the clues are there in the story, if you want to solve it along with Carnacki.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ruth... I'll let them know.

And yes, I plan on more. The publisher wants to do a print edition with 12 stories in it and I have the ideas for the new 4. After that, as I like them so much, I'll probably do even more


----------



## Steve Lockley (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice one Willie - you have loads of fans out there. Keep them coming.

Steve


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Steve Lockley said:


> Nice one Willie - you have loads of fans out there. Keep them coming.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve... glad you found the place.

Now go and start a thread here in the Book Bazaar for Fairground Attraction.


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

William,

Glad I could help and I'm really glad there will be more Carnacki stories!  I can't turn the pages fast enough.

Ruth


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

rerussell said:


> I can't turn the pages fast enough.
> 
> Ruth


That's my kind of quote. Thank you kindly ma'am.


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

Hi William,

I finished Carnacki at lunch today and was very sorry to come to the end of the book --so write more and make it snappy   Seriously,  I'm very much looking forward to pulling up a chair, getting a Dr. Pepper and settling back to listen to Carnacki regale us with his adventures.  Ackwright reminds me a LOT of Col. Hastings from Poirot.

However, I have to tell you that "The Sisters of Mercy" has the same repeating back to back problem as "The Hell Club".  I'm sorry I couldn't tell you about it yesterday, but I hadn't read that far at the time.  

Ruth


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

rerussell said:


> Hi William,
> 
> I finished Carnacki at lunch today and was very sorry to come to the end of the book --so write more and make it snappy  Seriously, I'm very much looking forward to pulling up a chair, getting a Dr. Pepper and settling back to listen to Carnacki regale us with his adventures. Ackwright reminds me a LOT of Col. Hastings from Poirot.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ruth

Yes, I think Arkwright and Hastings might be related 

As for the doubling... the publisher is loading a new version tonight... thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

William,

Glad I could help.  As for Ackwright and Hastings being related -- oh, definitely!  I can see a story with Hasting, Ackwright, Poirot and Carnacki in a train compartment together.  Poirot and Carnacki want to compare note, but have to suffer Hastings and Ackwright's dithering in polite, long-suffering silence. 

I can see Poirot fidgeting now.

Ruth


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

rerussell said:


> William,
> 
> Glad I could help. As for Ackwright and Hastings being related -- oh, definitely! I can see a story with Hasting, Ackwright, Poirot and Carnacki in a train compartment together. Poirot and Carnacki want to compare note, but have to suffer Hastings and Ackwright's dithering in polite, long-suffering silence.
> 
> ...


What a great idea.... and Poirot would -never- believe any supernatural element. His "leetle grey cells" would explode


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

And once that happened, Hastings and Ackwright would look at Poirot and ask, "I say, old chap, are you alright?"

Ruth


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the 5 star review 

And for everybody else, here's a quick blurb for each of the stories...

*The Blooded Iklwa*
An old soldier turns up on Carnacki's doorstep with tales of a souvenir that is taking a bloody revenge for old grievances. Soon Carnacki has to contend with a malevolent spirit intent on blood. Can he identify the source of the attacks and stop the Zulu Iklwa? Or will his client be forced to suffer a death of a thousand cuts?

*The Larkhill Barrow*
The military are testing a new weapon at Larkhill on Salisbury Plain. But in doing so, they have wakened something old, something that brings a creeping fear to every man in the camp. Carnacki must call on all his experience to halt a terror that has been called up out of the Plain, an ancient darkness that will haunt your dreams.

*The Sisters of Mercy*
Someone, or something, is murdering the residents of the Royal Hospital. Battle hardened old soldiers lie sick abed in fear for their lives... and their souls. Only someone with intimate knowledge of the powers of darkness can help them. Step forward Carnacki: Ghostfinder

*The Hellfire Mirror*
A strange package left on his doorstep piques Carnacki's interest. Further investigation shows it to an antique mirror, once the property of Lord Dashwood. This same mirror witnessed the rituals of the notorious Hellfire Club... and some of the doings of the club have left their mark, leading Carnacki into a fight to stop his own home from being overrun with the forces of darkness.

*The Beast of Glamys*
Carnacki is called to the aid of a Scottish Lord whose daughter is being menaced by apparitions in her bedchamber. The investigation leads Carnacki to a remote castle in Scotland, and the uncovering of the secret behind a legend that has persisted for centuries.

*The Tomb of Pygea*
A new arch is being built in the Mall. But work has stopped, as a chamber is uncovered deep in the foundations. Something whispers down there in the dark, and only Carnacki has the skills, and the nerve, to descend, and to listen.

*The Lusitania*
Something is screaming on the flagship of the Cunard line. The Lusitania is berthed in Liverpool, deserted by passengers and crew, stuck in port until Carnacki can remove the cause of their terror. But some apparitions are more persistent than others.

*The Haunted Oak*
Carnacki is called in to investigate a strange old tree in a churchyard. The vicar believes it us haunted and needs Carnacki's expertise. But some things are best left to take their course -- natural, or supernatural.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I write to escape. 

I grew up on a West of Scotland council estate in a town where you were either unemployed or working in the steelworks, and sometimes both. Many of the townspeople led hard, miserable lifes of quiet, and sometimes not so quiet desperation. I was relatively lucky in that both my parents worked, but they were both on shifts that rarely coincided, and I spent a lot of time alone or at my grandparent's house. 

My Granddad was housebound, and a voracious reader. I got the habit from him, and through him I discovered the Pan Books of Horror and Lovecraft, but I also discovered westerns, science fiction, war novels and the likes of Mickey Spillane, Ed McBain, Alistair MacLean, Dennis Wheatley, Nigel Tranter, Arthur C Clarke and Isaac Asimov. When you mix all that together with DC Comics, Tarzan, Gerry Anderson and Dr Who then, later on, Hammer and Universal movies on the BBC, you can see how the pulp became embedded in my psyche.

When I was at school these books and my guitar were all that kept me sane in a town that was going downhill fast. The steelworks shut and employment got worse. I -could- have started writing about that, but why bother? All I had to do was walk outside and I'd get it slapped in my face. That horror was all too real.

So I took up my pen and wrote. At first it was song lyrics, designed (mostly unsuccessfully) to get me closer to girls.  

I tried my hand at a few short stories but had no confidence in them and hid them away. And that was that for many years. 

I didn't get the urge again until I was past thirty and trapped in a very boring job. My home town had continued to stagnate and, unless I wanted to spend my whole life drinking (something I was actively considering at the time), returning there wasn't an option.

As I said before, I write to escape.

My brain needed something, and writing gave it what was required. That point, back nearly twenty years ago, was like switching on an engine, one that has been running steadily ever since.

And most of the time, the things that engine chooses to give me to write are very pulpy. I'd love to have a chance to write a Tarzan, John Carter, Allan Quartermain, Mike Hammer or Conan novel, whereas a lot of writers I know would sniff and turn their noses up at the very thought of it.

Most of the aforesaid characters are trademarked and off-bounds for writers without paying licensing fees. 

Carnacki however is fair game.

Nowadays there is a plethora of detectives in both book and film who may seem to use the trappings of crime solvers, but get involved in the supernatural. William Hjortsberg's Falling Angel (the book that led to the movie Angel Heart) is a fine example, an expert blending of gumshoe and deviltry that is one of my favorite books. Likewise, in the movies, we have cops facing a demon in Denzel Washington's Fallen that plays like a police procedural taken to a very dark place.

My interest goes further back to the "gentleman detective" era where we have seekers of truth in Blackwood's John Silence and... and William Hope Hodgson's Carnacki.

Carnacki resonated with me immediately on my first reading many years ago. Several of the stories have a Lovecraftian viewpoint, with cosmic entities that have no regard for the doings of mankind. The background Hodgson proposes fits with some of my own viewpoint on the ways the Universe might function, and the slightly formal Edwardian language seems to be a "voice" I fall into naturally.

These eight tales see Carnacki pitted against a variety of foes. and sees me working out more aspects of the cosmology. 

There will be more to come.

I write to escape. 

I haven't managed it yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I can't recommend Willie's Carnacki stories enough. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The first 3 of these stories were published as chapbooks, and picked up a great review at THE BLACK ABYSS

"Fans will be glad to know that William Meikle's Carnacki is a faithful reproduction (even the rainbow coloured electric pentacle survives intact)."

http://blackabyss.co.uk/2010/01/carnacki-ghostfinder-the-new-investigations-by-william-meikle/


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Carnacki: Heaven and Hell makes an appearance on Goodreads -- and gets a 5 star review

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9686478-carnacki


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

CARNACKI: HEAVEN AND HELL is the book in the draw this month at my Facebook page.

Just head over and leave a comment -- you'll be entered in the draw to win a copy at the end of the month.

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

3 reviews on Amazon so far, 15 stars in total 



> ...these tales are perfect for curling up on a foggy night with a bottle and a fire.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Good going sir. I'm about to start on The Invasion tonight. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

There's still time to win a free copy of Carnacki: Heaven and Hell. ( http://www.amazon.com/Carnacki-Heaven-and-Hell-ebook/dp/B0045UA7E0 )

CARNACKI: HEAVEN AND HELL is the book in the draw this month at my Facebook page.

Just head over and leave a comment -- you'll be entered in the draw to win a copy at the end of the month.

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The first stagger on a long Blog Crawl takes me to a favorite old haunt over at THE OCCULT DETECTIVE, so pull up an armchair, fill your glass and light your pipe, for I have a tale to tell.

http://authorbobfreeman.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/meet-carnacki-ghostfinder-by-william-meikle


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Looking forward to being a part of this blog tour.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, since Carnacki was mentioned in a book I'm reading, I've bought this one.  Don't you like those galloping non-sequiturs?


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Okay, since Carnacki was mentioned in a book I'm reading, I've bought this one. Don't you like those galloping non-sequiturs?


Hope you enjoy it Scarlet... come back and let me know. It's been picking up nice reviews so far.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

williemeikle said:


> Hope you enjoy it Scarlet... come back and let me know. It's been picking up nice reviews so far.


It's gonna be a while, since I have to finish all the Nightside books first...


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

You know what's great? When somebody "gets" it. Bob Freeman reviews Eldren and Carnacki today http://authorbobfreeman.wordpress.com/2011/01/11/review-vampires-ghostfinders-meikle


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I can't wait for more Carnacki.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> I can't wait for more Carnacki.


Got ideas for at least six more -- but I've got 2 novels to finish first


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Coming soon in print!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

When are you going start writing some more Carnaki stories Willie? I can't wait lol.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> When are you going start writing some more Carnaki stories Willie? I can't wait lol.


Funny you should say that... I'm working on one today that's going to go to Simon Marshall Jones at Spectral Press for one of those shiny limited edition chapbooks he does.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Great news.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

And I've now had word that my publisher wants to do a FLIPIT print edition, with a new Carnacki novel from me on one side and my Carnacki short stories Heaven and Hell on the other.

Watch out for 

Carnacki: The Dark Island/  llǝH puɐ uǝʌɐǝH :ıʞɔɐuɹɐƆ

and/or

Carnacki: Heaven and Hell  /puɐlsI ʞɹɐp ǝɥ┴ :ıʞɔɐuɹɐƆ


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Really looking forward to The Dark Island. Will it be out on kindle as well?


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> Really looking forward to The Dark Island. Will it be out on kindle as well?


Yep -- that's the plan Stuart. THE DARK ISLAND on Kindle, then a FLIPIT print issue with HEAVEN AND HELL to catch all those lovely ghost story collectors and the collectors of books in strange formats 

About 25% of the way through THE DARK ISLAND so far and it's going nicely. As well as Carnacki there's going to be homages to THE HOUSE ON THE BORDERLAND and THE NIGHT LAND in this one too.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm really hoping you continue to write for this character for a good few years.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> I'm really hoping you continue to write for this character for a good few years.


He's like another series character of mine Derek Adams. Going back to him is like putting on a favorite jacket.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Even more books I need to download.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> Even more books I need to download.


Carnacki has just met Mr. Neild, a very nice man, the stationmaster at Arisaig on the West Highland Line


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I like.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> I like.


Haven't decided yet whether to kill him off, banish him to the Outer Circle of Darkness, or have him save the day


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Gotta save the day and get the girl.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Featured today on Spalding's Racket
http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/2011/03/carnacki-heaven-hell-by-william-meikle.html


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I think Heaven and Hell is my favourite of all your books Willie, although it's a close call, The Invasion is not far behind.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> I think Heaven and Hell is my favourite of all your books Willie, although it's a close call, The Invasion is not far behind.


Thanks Stuart. I love writing them -- and along with a new-found love for writing Sherlock Holmes stories it seems that the late 19th-Early 20th Century is my new writing home


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Featured today: CARNACKI: HEAVEN AND HELL 
http://www.kindleinthewind.com/2011/04/carnacki-heaven-and-hell-by-william.html


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Talking to a publisher about print editions of this... I'll keep you posted


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Just signed contracts to bring my CARNACKI stories to hardback and paperback editions with Dark Regions Press. Which is nice.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The Carnacki stories in Heaven and Hell (along with a new story and a new 30,000 word novella) will appear in CARNACKI: HEAVEN AND HELL fin hardcover and paperback from DARK REGIONS PRESS in December

The original ebook is still only $1.99 and I've posted a sample here: http://www.scribd.com/doc/69042534


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The story THE HELLFIRE MIRROR was voted best Occult Detective story of the year by Bob Freeman in his end of year round up of Occult Detection... I also was voted in for two other awards, including Best Occult Detective Author

http://authorbobfreeman.wordpress.com/2011/12/22/the-2nd-annual-occult-detective-awards-part-iv/


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The fourth entry in the Dark Regions Press Ghost House imprint, Carnacki: Heaven and Hell is now in stock and shipping to customers. The book is available in a leather-bound Deluxe Thirteen Hardcover edition and a 100 Signed and Numbered Limited Hardcover edition.

http://www.darkregions.com/carnacki-heaven-and-hell-by-william-meikle/


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The March 2012 HORROR FICTION REVIEW includes a review of CARNACKI: HEAVEN AND HELL as well as reviews of work by Ray Garton, Dan Keohane, Lucy A. Snyder, Carlton Mellick, Tonia Brown, Vince Kramer, Linda D Addison, J. F. Gonzalez and others.
http://thehorrorfictionreview.blogspot.com/2012/03/march-2012-reviews.html


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Dark Regions Press have a sale on today. You can get 30% off the CARNACKI: HEAVEN AND HELL signed limited edition hardcover there by using the code DRPTAXBREAK at checkout.

http://www.darkregions.com/william-meikle/


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

An expanded version of Carnacki: Heaven and Hell - (9 short stories and a novella) is now also available in trade paperback from Dark Regions.

http://www.darkregions.com/carnacki-heaven-and-hell-by-william-meikle/

(There are still some signed hardcovers available there too if anyone is interested.)


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I've updated my piece on why i write Carnacki stories, and added a list of all their appearances so far, if anyone is interested.
http://www.williammeikle.com/whycarnacki.html


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Shiny new extended edition

The new edition contains an extra short story and a 30,000 word novella and means that the ebook now matches the content of the hardcover and paperback editions.


----------



## Mahree Moyle (Jun 19, 2013)

Interesting! I will have to check it out.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Delighted to announce that I've sold a second collection of CARNACKI stories to Dark Renaissance - to be illustrated by Wayne Miller again too, which is always a delight. Coming in hardcover and paperback too, in Summer 2015.

Details here...http://www.williammeikle.com/carnackiandme.html


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Another of my CARNACKI stories, THE ISLAND OF DOCTOR MUNROE from Chaosium's STEAMPUNK CTHULHU anthology, is up for best short story in the eFestival of Words awards. Which is nice.

http://bardsandsages.com/juliedawson/2015/05/15/1498/


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I've updated my website with details of all my CARNACKI fiction so far. Details of the 3 collections and other short story appearances.

http://www.williammeikle.com/carnackiandme.html


----------

